# place to rent MTB near Oxford UK



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

I am going to be in Oxford, UK next week and was wondering if there was any place to rent a good MTB for a day or two. Just planning on ridding down to the Chilterns for a ride in the hills.


----------

